# Which rod for bottom fishing?



## SLO (Dec 7, 2014)

Trying to decide which rod to get that casts pretty well. I am going to get a 12 footer and put an Avet MXL 5.8 MC on it. Will be using it for bombing baits. I was looking at the St Croix Mojo and Avid but I believe they are not made for what I am planning on using it for. Just looking for some suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Try Tommy's 12 footer or the 13 footer


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

How much weight will you be throwing . . . Pier or surf ?


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Also, what species of fish are you targeting? Do you really need that much line capacity that the MXL offers? Is distance a high priority?


----------



## SLO (Dec 7, 2014)

Fishing from nags head pier usually. I use 6 oz pyramids mostly and heave from the end of the pier to see what bites, I am not targeting anything specific. I do like to have the extra line capacity just in case. The rod will also be used when i set up a pin rig.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

What's your budget?


----------



## SLO (Dec 7, 2014)

I was looking at either a st croix avid or mojo so less than $400 should be good i think. It seems to me that either one of those might be overkill?? Or are they what i am looking for. I like something beefy thats going to handle a load both casting and landing. I have no experience at all with higher end salt water rods and would like some guidance with brands and quality.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

SLO said:


> I was looking at either a st croix avid or mojo so less than $400 should be good i think. It seems to me that either one of those might be overkill?? Or are they what i am looking for. I like something beefy thats going to handle a load both casting and landing. I have no experience at all with higher end salt water rods and would like some guidance with brands and quality.


Do yourself a favor before you buy anything and talk to Tommy Farmer of CPS, especially if you know nothing of high end surf rods. He has a few rods that would fit your needs and can/will offer recommendations based on his many years experience. I strongly suggest casting lessons too and as an added benefit you could try his rods before you buy.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I have a 12'8" 4-8 oz rod that just smokes 6 oz....

Tommy


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

12'8 is my favorite fishing rod. very light rod with lots of backbone. I highly recommend purchasing a carolina cast pro rod. tommy is an honest guy and has lots of knowledge and offers a great product.


----------

